# Young & beaut. Light Golden Ret. Mix at Stark County Dog Warden in Canton, OH



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a sweetheart!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

cute pup and love the cowlick on top.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good News*

I heard on Petfinder that this cutie GOlden Ret. w/ the cowlick was reclaimed by his owners!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Now that's some great news!!!!!!!! WTG Cutie!!!
Thanks for the update Karen


----------

